# Weed ID and Mitigation - Need Advice



## Dubya1886 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hello! I've got some weeds popping up in my newly seeded lawn. I seeded 4 weeks ago on 9/14 and it's looking great (90% TTTF, 6% KBG, 4% PRYE in Zone 7A OKC.)! The grass is starting to mature and I don't see my own footsteps on it nearly as much. It's also thickening nicely, however I do have a good amount of weed growth (I didn't use any herbicides/pre-M when I seeded). I think the predominant weeds are creeping charlie and parsley piert, but would like some assurance that's right. Please see the imgur link for images.

I've got 2-4-D and triclopyr ready to go, assuming I've got the weeds ID'd correctly. When do you recommend I apply these herbicides and can they be mixed together, sprayed separately, or do I need to allow time between applications?

Thank you in advance!
-Dubya

https://imgur.com/a/bFTvYzf


----------



## cityofoaks (Sep 8, 2020)

I would spot spray that stuff with triclopyr at a low rate and watch it, it likely will fade right out after that.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

+1
Mix the 2,4d and Triclopyr together and spot spray now and again in 30 days if needed. This is the time when creeping charlie is most effective to treat as it is storing energy in its roots and thus translocating the herbicide into its roots as well if you spray it.


----------



## Dubya1886 (Jul 23, 2020)

@corneliani and @cityofoaks thanks for the feedback! From looking at the labels I am clear to use the triclopyr but it seems like I'm right on the border of being able to use the 2,4-D so I'm afraid to use it right now.. do you have a source that states when 2,4-D is okay to use on new grass? The # of mowing guidelines seem to be imprecise.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Typically you're safe to consider spraying 30 days after planting or, since weather & seasons affect the growth & maturity of plants greatly, you'll often see 2 mowings as a reference. If weather has been on your side and you've had good growth so far then you should feel comfortable to spray, especially the products you've shown - they are somewhat mild formulations ( see competitive products that formulate triclopyr, for ex, at 60%).


----------

